# Besteht Interesse an 92er ZASKAR Decals ?



## tomasius (6. September 2005)

Habt ihr Interesse an 92er Zaskar Decals ?   -> pm

http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/TechShop92.pdf

gruß, tom


----------



## oldman (7. September 2005)

haette Interesse, allerdings auch an 91er Decals.
gruss
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. September 2005)

Meine PM hast du ja


----------



## tomasius (7. September 2005)

@kingmoe: ja, am wochenende weitere infos.

@oldman: wie sehen 91er Decals aus (ich denke die sind identisch aber weiß ?)

bilder gibt's evtl. heute Abend !
sonnigen tag noch


----------



## Stiles (10. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich hätte Interesse, aber an ´93er Zaskar LE bzw. an ´91/´92er Pantera Decals...
Wie schaut´s da aus?

Gruß und Dank

Olli


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2005)

so, hier die fotos


----------



## tomasius (14. September 2005)

nun sind auch die triple triangle und die LE (Limited Edition) aufkleber da !


----------



## Toby Shrink (16. September 2005)

Ich suche schon lange 92er decals für mein zaskar LE! hast du noch einen satz?   

grüsse tobe


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2005)

Decals sind angekommen, vielen Dank!   

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## tomasius (18. September 2005)

@kingmoe: sage ebenfalls danke. hast noch eine pm   

@Toby Shrink: hast auch eine pm   

sonnenstrahlen genießend, tom


----------



## WODAN (30. September 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr Interesse an 92er Zaskar Decals ?   -> pm
> 
> http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/TechShop92.pdf
> 
> gruß, tom



Hi Tom!

Ich hoffe es sind noch welche da!
Nehme auf jeden Fall einen Satz!
Bin schon seit gut 2 Jahren auf der Suche danach, leider habe ich bisher nur 93er Aufkleber gefunden.

Melde Dich bitte!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (30. September 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom!
> 
> Ich hoffe es sind noch welche da!
> Nehme auf jeden Fall einen Satz!
> ...



Die Bitte würde ich gerne weiter geben und warte sehnsüchtig auf eine PM von Dir, in der Du mir die ´93er Decals anbietest.....   
Die suche ICH nämlich schon seit Ewigkeiten....

Danke!


----------



## WODAN (30. September 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bitte würde ich gerne weiter geben und warte sehnsüchtig auf eine PM von Dir, in der Du mir die ´93er Decals anbietest.....
> Die suche ICH nämlich schon seit Ewigkeiten....
> 
> Danke!



Hi!
Wenn ich 92er Decals bekomme, kannst Du die Originalen gerne haben.
Gruß


----------



## Stiles (30. September 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wenn ich 92er Decals bekomme, kannst Du die Originalen gerne haben.
> Gruß



Klingt saugut!!  

Tom, kannst Du uns helfen????????


----------



## WODAN (30. September 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt saugut!!
> 
> Tom, kannst Du uns helfen????????



Kann er !


----------



## tomasius (30. September 2005)

tut er. so eine hektik, dabei ist heute doch ferewinbeginn in nrw. jetzt hab' ich geschlabbert.


----------



## Stiles (30. September 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> tut er. so eine hektik, dabei ist heute doch ferewinbeginn in nrw. jetzt hab' ich geschlabbert.



Schon wieder Ferien??? Blöd, daß ich nimmer in NRW    wohne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (30. September 2005)

@tomasius, gibt es schon info's bezüglich der Decals in Chrom  

gruß
Sven


----------



## tomasius (30. September 2005)

meine ferien scheinen ja auch stressig zu werden (s.o.)


----------



## Stiles (30. September 2005)

Du machst das schon!


----------



## customracer (30. September 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> meine ferien scheinen ja auch stressig zu werden (s.o.)


  
ich hab zwei Kinder 'ne Frau und Ferien, das ist Stress  

take it easy


----------



## cleiende (1. Oktober 2005)

@tomasius
Ich schließe mich Stiles an.
Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach 93er Decals, ab und an finden sich auch welche, aber immer die Falschen. Selbst die US-Bucht ist nicht gerade ergiebig, denn ich suche nämlich den weißen Satz für den eloxierten Rahmen (alle Buchstaben in weiß, GT Logo mit schwarzem Rand).
Wie hieß es bei der Verlustmeldung früher so schön: "Bin bereit zu zahlen".


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2005)

Die 93er sind in Arbeit.


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2005)

Kontakt bitte nicht per PM ! Mein Posteingang läuft voll !   
Schickt mir einfach eine Email.   

@wodan, @customracer, @stiles: sendet mir eure Adressen bitte nochmal als Email !   

@cleiende: in Arbeit   

ich denke, dass die Decals am Dientag fertig sind ...


----------



## cleiende (2. Oktober 2005)

@tomasius
gemäß PM
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## tomasius (2. Oktober 2005)

ok, wird gemacht. wäre super wenn du mir die maße der einzelnen schriftzüge geben könntest:
zaskar LE: Maß =
all: Maß =
GT: Maß =
terra: Maß =

Danke, hast auch 'ne pm


----------



## Jimmy H (2. Oktober 2005)

etwas off topic, ich hoffe man möge mir verzeihen:

suche aufkleber für einen gt stahlrahmen! am besten weiß oder gelb. jahrgang und modell ist erstmal zweitrangig. 

ciao, jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Oktober 2005)

es gibt neuigkeiten für die 93er !


----------



## Stiles (3. Oktober 2005)




----------



## tomasius (3. Oktober 2005)

ich nehme an, dass der erste smiley vor freude weint ? Nicht doch !


----------



## cleiende (4. Oktober 2005)

Wenn die Decals von Tomasius in Ordnung sind trenne ich mich auch gerne von meinen Decals fürs Zaskar LE in orange gesprenkelt. Vermute mal fürs 95er, obwohl nicht so im Katalog. Auf meinen XiZang sind Decals mit demselben Muster (s. Galerie).
Umfang:
zaskar LE (f. Oberrohr, gesprenkelt, 2x)
all GT terra (f. Unterrohr, gesprenkelt, 2x)
competition series (f. Sitzstrebe, weiß, 2x)

Vormerken? PM


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2005)

einige haben *elektronische* post    
einige nicht   
einige sind fertig   
einige nicht   
grund: folie nicht da   
am donnerstag sind wohl aber ALLE fertig   
@cleiende: danke


----------



## Stiles (4. Oktober 2005)




----------



## customracer (4. Oktober 2005)

keine Post


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2005)

@customracer
natürlich hat customracer post (ich meine elektronische Post), nicht wahr?   
Die andere post kommt auch bald ! Dann muss nicht mehr ge   werden   

@stiles
dieses weinen ist wohl berechtigt. gelb kommt aber und Donnerstag ist dann Stichtag !  


gruß, tom


----------



## Stiles (4. Oktober 2005)

Achso!? Jetzt sind´s meine "Sonderwünsche", mit denen ich mir da selber die Brocken in den Weg geworfen habe?!? Super.......  

Aber weiß sieht halt auf Silber nix aus und ich will´s wie im Katalog haben!!    

Dafür wird´s dann aber besonders schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2005)

Tja, aber dafür wird's dann auch wirklich besonders schöööööööööön   

Übrigens, wenn man für eine Zitrone 'ne neue Schale benötigt, greift man ja auch nicht auf blau zurück


----------



## Stiles (4. Oktober 2005)

Ob´s dann WIRKLICH schön wird, liegt auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil an Deiner Arbeit!! Werde dann ggf. mit meiner Zitrone auf Dich zukommen...


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Oktober 2005)

*Hi,

Ist es möglich auch PANTERA Decals zu fertigen? Benötige sie einfarbig schwarz mit den anderen Decals (Warnhinweis und andere) in der Originalgröße wie auf Seite 6 und nicht in schwarz/weiß mit leichten angedeuteten Tigerstreifen wie Original.
Wenn das funktioniert wäre das super!
Ansonsten benötige ich eine vorlage um sie bei meinem Freund fertigen zu lassen.

Gruss Michael*


----------



## customracer (5. Oktober 2005)

@tomasius

danke, danke, kann's kaum abwarten das Chrom blitzen zu sehen!


----------



## tomasius (6. Oktober 2005)

ALLES IST FERTIG !     

Nun heißt's warten auf den netten Herren von dhl (Fr. oder Sa.)   
gruß, tom


----------



## customracer (6. Oktober 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiles (6. Oktober 2005)

Wenn mein Paket auch bei der Post ist:   
Sonst:


----------



## tomasius (8. Oktober 2005)

wodan klebt schon   

hier für alle noch eine klebeanleitung und eine vorlage . . .  und sidolin nicht vergessen !   

Viel Spaß


----------



## Stiles (8. Oktober 2005)

Und bei mir der Postar**h heute morgen vorbeigefahren OHNE zu klingeln....      

Der kann von Glück reden, daß er mir am Montag nicht unter die Finger kommt! Dafür nur eine dieser verhaßten, orangenen Karten "...am nächsten Werktag ab..."   

Dafür habe ich meine Garage aufgeräumt! Ist zwar nicht so ordentlich, stilvoll und tempelhaft geworden wie Lupos-Bike-Schuppen, aber ich komme wieder ins Auto, die Bikes hängen jetzt an der Wand...   

Bin trotzdem frustriert!


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> wodan klebt schon
> 
> hier für alle noch eine klebeanleitung und eine vorlage . . .  und sidolin nicht vergessen !
> 
> Viel Spaß



Hi!
Klebe erst Morgen in aller Ruhe, der Schampus muß noch kalt werden.
Poste dann aber sofort Bilder davon!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2005)

Es ist vollbracht   
Nun muß mein Zaskar nicht mehr nackt durch den Dschungel der Taiwan Rahmen wandeln.   
Besten Dank nochmal an Tom!

Gruß


----------



## customracer (10. Oktober 2005)

die Decals sind da   

jetzt heißt es Waschen, kleben, lackieren!

@tomasius, klasse Arbeit  


Bilder folgen!

Grüße 
Sven


----------



## tomasius (10. Oktober 2005)

schön, dass sie bei dir eingetroffen sind. 

mach's am besten wie wodan: schampus und sidolin bereithalten . . . aber nicht vertauschen   

bin auf dein kleines schwarzes mit silberschmuck gespannt   


gruß


----------



## Stiles (10. Oktober 2005)

Meine sind auch da!
Wie bestellt!!!  

Tom  
Tom 
Tom 
Tom 

Ein GROSSES DANKE an den Herrn der Klebefolie!


----------



## tomasius (10. Oktober 2005)

Prima !

Viel Spaß dann allen Herren Klebefolienverwerter !


----------



## customracer (12. Oktober 2005)

juhu, meins ist jetzt auch fertig, nochmals Danke an Unseren Aufkleber Guru Tom   

   


grüße Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. Oktober 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank, scheint ja sehr gut anzukommen, mein LE, ich werd es erstmal ohne Decals Fahren (kenner wissen was sie grad überholt hat).
> 
> Fazit: Black is beautiful!
> 
> @kingmoe, danke für den Tip, aber weiße Decals sind nicht wirklich was schickes auf'm Schwarzen Bike!



 

Sieht geil aus! Chrom rules


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Oktober 2005)

*Hi,

bekomm ich auch mal Antwort auf meine Fragen??
PANTERA Decals in schwarz evtl. Nachfertigung und Preis!

Gruss Michael*


----------



## joines (14. Oktober 2005)

@ customracer

det is ober nich originool! aber aber aussehen tut's superb, da kann man nur gratulieren


----------



## kingmoe (14. Oktober 2005)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi,
> bekomm ich auch mal Antwort auf meine Fragen??
> PANTERA Decals in schwarz evtl. Nachfertigung und Preis!
> *



Wie du schon in deinen anderen Posting richtig erkannt hast: Es scheitert wohl bisher an den Vorlagen. Wenn die da sind, kann ja quasi jeder Copy-Shop das machen. Auf die Zaskar-Vorlage haben wir ja auch gut 1-2 Jahre (!!!) gewartet.


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2005)

@fisch123:

ja, hatte ich dir keine pm geschrieben   
wie kingmoe schon sagt, schick mir einfach mal bildvorlagen und ich werde mich damit beschäftigen, ok?   

@all: 

eure alten zaskars sehen echt schön aus ! (jetzt nicht wegen der decals, sondern vom aufbau her). ein netter user hat an meinem zaskar schon gemerkt, dass ich da nicht sooo original geblieben bin. mal sehen was sich noch ändert, man ist ja jäger und sammler.   


hab' übrigens jetzt auch für mein altes cannondale decals angefertigt. wer welche benötigt: pm   bilder stelle ich sonntag mal rein


----------



## Stiles (16. Oktober 2005)

Sodelchen!

Jetzt auch endlich mal die ´93er Decals im verklebten Zustand.... 




Meine Schönheit.....


----------



## customracer (16. Oktober 2005)

feines teilchen, nur der Lenker...


----------



## Stiles (16. Oktober 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> feines teilchen, nur der Lenker...



Ja,ja ich weiß....
Der sollte heute eigentlich im Zuge des Einbaus meiner XTR-Shifter gewechselt werden, aber die Griffe, die ich hier habe, sind irgendwie zu voluminös....   

Aber praktisch ist so´n Bullbar schon....... Hübsch ist halt was anderes....


----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2005)

@ all:

schön, schön ,schön ! 
wo es ersatz gibt, wisst ihr !   

@fisch123:

vorlage pantera kommt ?

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

hab leider keine Vorlage!
muss noch mal schauen.
Gruss


----------



## 92zaskar (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe die Beiträge est jetzt gelesen.

Ich habe Interesse an einem 92er Zaskar Aufklebersatz. Ist noch einer zu haben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## tomasius (27. Oktober 2005)

@92zaskar:





schick mir eine Email   

@stiles:

geht samstag oder montag zur post !   
werde mich am wochenende mal um die nscr kümmern . . . versprochen


----------



## 92zaskar (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
email kann ich aufgrund Deiner Einstellungen nicht schreiben. Du hast aber eine private Nachricht bekommen.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
92zaskar


----------



## tomasius (30. Oktober 2005)

@92zaskar

hab' dir eine pm mit details geschickt


----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2005)

hi !

Hier mal eben ein etwas anderes Farbbeispiel (silber/dunkelrot)   





habe die 93er Decals mal für mein nacktes GT Eigenbau genommen.   

Steht zwar jetzt Zaskar drauf, ist aber keins   Nicht schlagen, werd's später durch den Originalschriftzug ersetzen (ist aber noch nicht fertig)   

Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein gaaaanz seltenens Zaskar mit gewölbtem Abschluss   

@stiles: alles erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuba59 (22. November 2005)

hallo decals-macher,

ich bin auch interessiert in diesen (unten).

gibt es auch die in weisser schrift mit schwarzer umrandung und das GT in diesem grell-gruen. ich denk das war vom 94er avalanche (is naemlich an meinem so).

bitte mail an [email protected]  






			
				tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> @92zaskar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torpedo75 (27. November 2005)

Hi Leute, 

auch bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach dem Stickerset für das 92er Zaskar. 

Habe großes Interesse und Dir Tomasius auch eine Private Nachricht geschickt. Wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt mir zu helfen, bitte eine private NAchricht an mich. 

Habt vielen Dank!!!


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2005)

@cuba59:
dürfte kein problem sein. schick' mir nochmal eine PM mit deinen genauen Farbwünschen !   
@torpedo75:
hast ebenfalls eine PM von mir   
gruß


----------



## tomasius (16. Januar 2006)

ich melde mich mal mit einem "nabend allerseits" zurück ! 

das jahresende war bei mir etwas stressig. sorry, dass die letzen beiden etwas warten mussten und danke für die geduld 

momentan bin ich mit yeti repros beschäftigt. 

wer braucht denn den pantera schriftzug (ist fast fertig) ?   

@all: wäre schön, wenn hier mal weitere fotos gepostet werden könnten, oder ?


----------



## Stiles (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo und von mir ebenfalls noch ein gutes Neues Jahr! 

Pantera Decals.... Das klingt doch mal SEHR gut!! Nachdem meine Quellen versiegt bzw. falsch angebohrt wurden... 

Von welchem Baujahr gibts denn da was??
Farbe wieder frei wählbar??


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2006)

hi !

so würden sie aussehen:







farbe ist natürlich wieder frei wählbar


----------



## joines (17. Januar 2006)

> das jahresende war bei mir etwas stressig. sorry, dass die letzen beiden etwas warten mussten und danke für die geduld



man dankt für die feinen aufkleber 

ich betreibe grad noch feintuning, ich warte noch salsa flipoffs und kleinzeugs, dann werd ich meins überarbeitet zum besten geben.

schade dass ich hier grad ebbe ist, prüfe täglich erwartungsvoll das gt-forum


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2006)

hi !



			
				joines schrieb:
			
		

> schade dass ich hier grad ebbe ist, prüfe täglich erwartungsvoll das gt-forum



wie ebbe  ich steh' auf der leitung


----------



## joines (17. Januar 2006)

naja ich mein dass hier(gt-unterforum)  in letzter zeit recht wenig los ist, etwa 2-3 post am tag wenns hochkommt.
mir ist als ob vor nem halben/jahr deutlich mehr gepostet wurde. liegt wohl am "winterloch" 
oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Pantera sind da ??? Vorlage gefunden?
In welchen Farben machbar??
Was kosten die Teile??
Wäre nett wenn Du dich mal bei mir melden würdest. [email protected]
Mein Bike ist auch fast fertig

Gruss Fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2006)

Hi !

Nun sind auch die Pantera Decals da  







Ich suche übrigens noch ein Pantera


----------



## marc077 (27. Januar 2006)

hallo.
da ich von tom leider keine antwort bisher bekommen habe, wende ich mich an euch. ich braeuchte bis spaetestens samstag nachmittag ein moeglichst gutes foto vom 92er zaskar-logo vom unterrohr (also nur der ZASKAR schriftzug). wenn s geht moeglichst senkrecht abfotografiert.
denn ich will mir am wochenende mal wieder nen neuen ring machen, der so wie die angehaengten werden soll.
waere cool, wenn das klappen wuerde. mail an [email protected] bitte.
und tom: keine angst. ich will dir deine decals-produktion nit streitig machen 

gruss, marc


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2006)

gehn die denn nicht...?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2240730&postcount=64

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2200690&postcount=47


----------



## marc077 (27. Januar 2006)

das zweite bild vielleicht. aber bedenke: es sind alles schon aufgeklebte decals. da muesste ich mir erst noch die verzerrung ausrechnen, um sie in original proportionen hinzubekommen bzw. bei ersten bild abschaetzen, aus was fuer nem winkel es fotografiert wurde. und mit der aufloesung ist es auch so ne sache. aber ich probier s mal mit dem ZASKAR vom zweiten link.
dank dir jedenfalls.

gruss, marc


----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2006)

@marc077

hab' dir ein bild geschickt ! hab' nicht eher geschafft. 

gruß, tom


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2006)

HILFE suche 91ger zaskar decals. schwirren zufällig bei  leuten hier aus dem forum noch welche rum?


----------



## WerderTom (26. Februar 2006)

hi alle zusammen!
habe mich mal hier angemeldet und denke und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könntet.und zwar hatte ich mit meinem GT AVALANCHE einen unfall wobei die schriftzüge und der lack beschädigt worden sind  .nun bin ich auf der suche nach einem originalen aufkleber satz von (GT AVALANCHE) wer kann mir einen besorgen oder weiter helfen wo ich diesen bekomme?habe bei ebay schon geschaut da bekomme ich auch keine von GT AVALANCHE.

mfg tom


----------



## T-Dog (9. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich hab mein altes Backwoods schwarz pulvern lassen und meiner Freundin vermacht, damit sie mal ein vernünftiges Rad hat. Sie hat sich auch tierisch gefreut, aber gleich gejammert, dass die Aufkleber nicht mehr dran sind. Sie will jetzt nicht alle haben, ihr würden schon die GT Decals auf dem Unterrohr genügen. Wer hat weisse GT Decals fürs Unterrohr abzugeben??? Bittehelft mir!!!


----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2007)

Ich ! Stelle sie am Samstag mal rein.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grini636 (18. September 2008)

hallo,
ich suche auch schon ewig nach den zaskar decals. 
tomasius hat sie mir schon seit zwei monaten versprochen, seitdem warte ich drauf.......
nc


----------



## grini636 (18. September 2008)

ach so,

unter folgender seite übrigens einige zaskar decals. für alle die welche brauchen und dies auch ernst meinen. hier bekommt man sie zumindest sofort.

http://stores.ebay.ca/cycle4lesscom...2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ11787226QQftidZ2QQpZ2QQtZkm

lg


----------



## tomasius (18. September 2008)

Sportsfreund, jetzt wird es aber echt lustig. 



> tomasius hat sie mir schon seit zwei monaten versprochen, seitdem warte ich drauf.......



Falsch! Die Sache ist für mich schon lange erledigt. - Warum? 

Dieser kleine Auszug aus deiner PM sollte als Erklärung wohl reichen:  



> [...] dann halt einfach den rand und biete sie nicht an. es gibt leute, die sich auf das wort von anderen verlassen
> 
> Vieln dank und schieb dir deine aufkleber in die rosette!
> 
> ...



Nach dieser PM hatte ich dich aber trotzdem noch freundlich auf das GT Treffen aufmerksam gemacht. Dort hätte ich sie dir dann persönlich geben können.

Ich wahre noch immer die Contenance, bitte dich aber nochmals von weiteren Nachrichten abzusehen. Das sollte doch eigentlich ganz einfach sein, oder?

Tom


----------



## maatik (18. September 2008)

´ss geht´n....


----------



## hoeckle (18. September 2008)

@tom

das hast du aber freundlich gesagt...


----------



## maatik (18. September 2008)

*zustimm

Dieser Faden zieht sich durch unser ganzes GT-Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. September 2008)

Woanders hätte man ihm gesagt, er solle mit einer gewissen Haustierrasse eine gewisse Sexualpraktik ausführen.


----------



## grini636 (18. September 2008)

und ich hatte dich freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich in brasilien sein werde. welchen teil von dem satzt hattest du nicht verstanden. Außerdem finde ich es wichtig andere vor so unzuverlässigen leuten zu warnen. ich habe dich mehrfach gebeten, mir deine bankdaten zukommen zu lassen, um die decals zu bezahlen, die du mir zugesichert hattest. nach mehreren versuchen dich zu erreichen habe ich dir nach ca. SIEBEN verstrichenen Wochen den passenden text zukommen lassen. 
aber egal. ich werde dich nicht mehr belästigen. letzte mail. keine bange.


----------



## mini.tom (18. September 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> und ich hatte dich freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich in brasilien sein werde. welchen teil von dem satzt hattest du nicht verstanden. Außerdem finde ich es wichtig andere vor so unzuverlässigen leuten zu warnen. ich habe dich mehrfach gebeten, mir deine bankdaten zukommen zu lassen, um die decals zu bezahlen, die du mir zugesichert hattest. nach mehreren versuchen dich zu erreichen habe ich dir nach ca. SIEBEN verstrichenen Wochen den passenden text zukommen lassen.
> aber egal. ich werde dich nicht mehr belästigen. letzte mail. keine bange.



wärst du mal zum gt treffen gekommen 
wir hätten dich da natürlich "freundlich" begrüsst 
solche worte schreibt man einfach nicht - jetzt wirst du es schwer haben solche decal´s zu bekommen 
und jetzt geh dahin wo du hergekommen bist und BITTE bleibe dort 
mfg
tom


----------



## grini636 (18. September 2008)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.....
und zur info. ich habe original decals.
und noch was, kümmer dich um dich selber, dich hat nämlich keiner um deine meinung gefragt


----------



## chrrup150 (18. September 2008)

ich stimme mini.tom zu!

wer noch?


----------



## cleiende (18. September 2008)

Dich hat auch keiner gefragt Deinen Dissens mit tomasius hier breitzutreten. Du wirst zu keiner Lösung kommen, Du bist der erste der keine Decals von tomasius erhalten hat.
Klärt das untereinander unter vier Augen.
Danke.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> ich stimme mini.tom zu!
> 
> wer noch?



 ich och...


----------



## Backfisch (19. September 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> und ich hatte dich freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich in brasilien sein werde. welchen teil von dem satzt hattest du nicht verstanden. Außerdem finde ich es wichtig andere vor so unzuverlässigen leuten zu warnen. ich habe dich mehrfach gebeten, mir deine bankdaten zukommen zu lassen, um die decals zu bezahlen, die du mir zugesichert hattest. nach mehreren versuchen dich zu erreichen habe ich dir nach ca. SIEBEN verstrichenen Wochen den passenden text zukommen lassen.
> aber egal. ich werde dich nicht mehr belästigen. letzte mail. keine bange.



*Vielen Dank für die Warnung vor tomasius!*

Das ist ja auch der Sinn eines Internetforums, dass man sich gegenseitig warnt.

*Man stelle sich vor, noch jemand fällt auf diesen tomasius rein und verliert dabei so viel Geld!* 






Wieviel war es gleich nochmal?







Ach ja... Null Euro.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> und ich hatte dich freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich in brasilien sein werde. welchen teil von dem satzt hattest du nicht verstanden. Außerdem finde ich es wichtig andere vor so unzuverlässigen leuten zu warnen. ich habe dich mehrfach gebeten, mir deine bankdaten zukommen zu lassen, um die decals zu bezahlen, die du mir zugesichert hattest. nach mehreren versuchen dich zu erreichen habe ich dir nach ca. SIEBEN verstrichenen Wochen den passenden text zukommen lassen.
> aber egal. ich werde dich nicht mehr belästigen. letzte mail. keine bange.



da kannste schreiben was du willst,aber dieser mann hat mich des öfteren sehr zuverlässig mit decals versorgt.

was mich aufregt ist deine wortwahl.
die hätte ich selbst dann nicht benutzt wenn es mit den decals nicht geklappt hätte.
DER TON MACHT DIE MUSIK

ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das man bei all den anfragen (wegen dieser genialen repros) auch mal den überblick verlieren kann.

du bist der erste nicht coole gt-fahrer denn ich jetzt leider kennenlernen musste.
ich hoffe es gibt nicht mehr davon.


----------



## Backfisch (19. September 2008)

Ich kenn zwei... 

Aber das ist auch noch nicht so viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmidskatze (16. Dezember 2009)

hei tom
ich hoffe du hast noch nen satz von den zaskar decals von 1992 auf lager...
haber gerade eines ersteigert...juhuuu...allerdings splitter faßer nackt...
ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen...
was kostet mich ein satz?
gruss aus frankfurt
franziska


----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2011)

suche zaskar le 97er aufkleber. GT in rot mir gelb schwarzer umrandung! wer hat noch welche?


----------



## Kruko (2. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> suche zaskar le 97er aufkleber. GT in rot mir gelb schwarzer umrandung! wer hat noch welche?




Frag mal bei Ebay-User felnzo nach. Der könnte die Decals im Programm haben


----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2011)

hab ich schon gemacht. warte noch auf antwort


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Januar 2011)

I worked all the 91, 92 and 93 decals through with Gil_M from Retrobike last year.  Tomasius are you making them also?  Have sent him an original 94, 95 and 96 to begin work on also. Along with 95 Team RTS and a couple years of Xizangs.


----------



## tomasius (4. Januar 2011)

Kevin, you're kidding, aren't you? Just have a look at the beginning of this thread.  
I started with it due to my blank 1991 Zaskar I purchased in 2005. Never heard of vector files and cut paths before, so it was a very tedious and time consuming- work. Converting the pixel files automatically was far too much inexact. So I went into details and drew it all by hand.  Didn't count the hours. 

Several samples:






















Your 3D decals are on its way. Hope the same for my titanium. Guess what, I'm eagerly awaiting it. 

Greets Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Januar 2011)

Any 93 Xizang's?


----------



## tomasius (9. Januar 2011)

Natch! 






Tom


----------



## zaskarflyer (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Tom, bin gerade über diesen threat gestolpert und würde mich freuen, wenn Du noch 1993er Zaskar-decals in schwarz für einer 20Zoll Rahmen in ballburnished hättest. Durch die Sommerwärme und das Gegenlehnen eines anderen Rades haben sich leider meine Orginal-decals verschoben und aufgelöst.
Vielen Dank, Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Juli 2011)

@zaskarflyer: Ich habe dir eine PM geschickt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## zaskarflyer (8. Juli 2011)

Thanks, ich Dir auch!


----------



## chillung (3. Dezember 2012)

heyho!
wollte mal nachfragen, ob noch jemand dekore anbietest oder weiß wo mensch die her bekommt. bin nun ne ganze zeit auf der suche, suche 92er ZASKAR Decals.

wäre schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte. vielen dank, liebe grüße, martin


----------



## super_t (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tom, 
ich bin auch gerade über diesen Threat gestolpert und würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn Du noch 1993er Zaskar-decals in gelb hättest. 
Vielen Dank, Jan


----------



## Mabee28 (3. Juni 2017)

Moinsen, hat jemand Zufällig GT Zakasar LE Decals abzugeben oder weiß woher ich welche bekommmen könnte.  von 1996 oder ähnliche.
Grüße


----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2017)

Mabee28 schrieb:


> Moinsen, hat jemand Zufällig GT Zakasar LE Decals abzugeben oder weiß woher ich welche bekommmen könnte.  von 1996 oder ähnliche.
> Grüße



Such mal bei eBay den User felnzo 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

